
Http status 418 at overstock.com - tomkwong
I&#x27;ve been shopping at overstock.com and for some reasons it starts throwing an error page.  Upon investigation, the server is return http status 418 (I&#x27;m a teapot).  Since I was using Firefox, I switched over to Chrome and it&#x27;s working there.  I cleared cookie on Firefox and try again and it&#x27;s still giving me error code 418.  Any idea?
======
tomkwong
It's still happening and it's unrelated to cookie... Looks like a problem at
the overstock.com side.

------
tomkwong
Clearing cookie 2nd time was OK... it's so weird.

